# Firewall

## infinitezero

Does anyone know of a good firewall for gnome, that is comparable to sygate on windows.

----------

## texas1emt

A great firewall for linux in general is iptables.  Also, some buddies say the shorewall package helps a lot on configuring iptables.

The Gentoo-Wiki has an awesome HOWTO on how to configure iptables.

As well, Krunk has bestowed an awesome 2-part iptables howto on the Gentoo forums.  You can look at part 1 or part 2.

Once you get it set-up, the webmin package allows you to maintain it with some mouse clicks (along with maintaining many other services).

----------

## codergeek42

For a simple home setup, Shorewall is pretty nice. It's just config files, but everything has clear and concise explanations for the most part. However, many also seem to like FireStarter (in Portage). It's a pretty simple GTK+ GUI for IPtables.

However, if you are looking for an application-based firewall package (rather than a protocol/service/port-based), there is also Tux Guardian, which seems to have similar functionality of Zone Alarm on Windows. 

Hth!

----------

## bunder

If you have a cheap box to toss away as a router, give smoothwall express a try.  www.smoothwall.org

----------

## viperlin

 *beugh wrote:*   

> If you have a cheap box to toss away as a router, give smoothwall express a try.  www.smoothwall.org

 

actually smoothwall is a corperate thing, for everything smoothwall has in the non-free version try IPCop

www.ipcop.org

----------

